# "modprobe nvidia" -> NVRM: No NVIDIA graphics adapter found!

## gutworth

I'm trying to get a GeForce 8400M GS, 64bit card to work. I have the nvidia-drivers installed.

However, modprobe nvidia gives

FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r5/video/nvidia.ko): No such device

dmesg has

nvidia: no symbol version for i2c_del_adapter

nvidia: Unknown symbol i2c_del_adapter (err -22)

nvidia: no symbol version for i2c_add_adapter

nvidia: Unknown symbol i2c_add_adapter (err -22)

NVRM: No NVIDIA graphics adapter found!

NVRM: No NVIDIA graphics adapter found!

NVRM: No NVIDIA graphics adapter found!

Any ideas?

----------

## BradN

Try recompiling your nvidia drivers - although it's mostly a binary only driver, a wrapper is specially compiled against your kernel to adjust for various kernel interfaces that change over time.

If recompiling the nvidia drivers doesn't help, check if there's a newer version (possibly ~unstable) that might have a fix.

----------

## gutworth

My computer manual says I have a graphics card, but I wonder... Would it show up in lspci?

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 0c)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 03)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f3)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HEM (ICH8M) LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) SATA IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

06:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)

07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)

08:05.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): O2 Micro, Inc. Firewire (IEEE 1394) (rev 02)

08:05.2 SD Host controller: O2 Micro, Inc. Integrated MMC/SD Controller (rev 02)

08:05.3 Mass storage controller: O2 Micro, Inc. Integrated MS/xD Controller (rev 01)

----------

## Naib

make sure you have hte i2c stuff set

```

zgrep I2C /proc/config.gz | grep -v "#"

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y

CONFIG_I2C_I801=y

```

also you don't have Nouveau set in the kernel do you?

----------

## gutworth

 *Naib wrote:*   

> make sure you have hte i2c stuff set
> 
> ```
> 
> zgrep I2C /proc/config.gz | grep -v "#"
> ...

 

I'm not sure if i2c being a module makes a difference...

$ zgrep I2C /proc/config.gz | grep -v "#" 

CONFIG_I2C=m

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y

CONFIG_I2C_SMBUS=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756_S4882=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111=m

CONFIG_I2C_I801=m

CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4=m

CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS630=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X=m

CONFIG_I2C_VIA=m

CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO=m

CONFIG_I2C_OCORES=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIMTEC=m

CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_I2C_TAOS_EVM=m

CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_I2C_AND_SPI=m

All the Nouveau stuff in the kernel is disabled.

----------

## cach0rr0

doesn't necessary have to be nouveau, could be nv, could be any number of things already handling this device

see this thread for a discussion, as well a way to manually determine if anything is already occupying the device - https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-865641-highlight-nouveau.html

----------

## py-ro

Ähm...

 *Quote:*   

> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c) 

 

Your card seems to be an Intel card. A Nvidia card is not listed in your lspci.

Py

----------

## krinn

hmm looks same as that, so same answer -> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6524008.html#6524008

----------

## gutworth

Thanks everyone. Apparently my computer's manual was lying about the included graphics card.

----------

## BradN

I see a lot of desktop machines that have (usually) intel onboard graphics, but as an option, better graphics cards might be installed in addition in different variations of that model (often they put a rubber plug over the onboard port as idiot control).  Probably you have a manual of a related but not quite identical model.

You were absolutely right that the device should show up in lspci - the only reason something wouldn't is if it's turned off in the BIOS config or damaged (or, very occasionally, isn't a PCI device - sometimes they use USB devices even within a board to save money).

----------

